

What should we call the "phone"? - aychedee
http://www.aychedee.com/2013/02/06/what-should-we-call-the-phone/

======
xmjw
I've noticed a lot of people tend to refer to them by the device type, 'have
you seen my iPhone/Blackberry/Android' etc. But I think the concept of a
'phone' has evolved and the meaning of the word is changing/has changed. I
don't hear people say 'smart phone' vs 'phone' anymore, but 'phone' vs
'feature phone'. Obviously I'm rather ignoring landlines...

~~~
aychedee
That exactly my point, we could easily just start using the word 'phone' to
refer to all pocket sized computing devices.

It would be anachronistic.

------
BerislavLopac
I've started to refer to my Galaxy S2, which has just a data plan card in it,
as my "pocket computer". ;-)

------
aychedee
I also really hate the term "smartphone", which I probably should have
mentioned.

